
Chinese fentanyl sellers, USPS ‘virtually guaranteed’ route to not get caught - thread_id
https://www.statnews.com/2018/01/24/china-fentanyl-usps/
======
aurizon
The simple truth behind this is the fact that 2-3 grams of pure fentanyl
painted on a card with a little water and dried will fit in a standard
business envelope and be virtually non detectable. It can also be sent as
powder in plastic bags?? Since a dose is 1/3 of a milligram of pure drug this
is 6000-9000 doses. This traffic is made of many of these small letters, that
look like simple mail. Detection? Put the mail in standard cartons, then heat
them with - I would suggest an in-line microwave oven, mounted to heat all
envelopes with some sort of detector, mass spec or trained dog/rat etc sample
the air they give off when a 5 pound vacuum is drawn on a box of letters. This
will ID one box, and all those letters can be sniffed in detail. Frequency of
the microwave? Some lab tests will show what frequency excites Fentantyl to
give off fumes. This sort of setup needs to be tested first to determine if it
is practical. The boxes can also be screen for any metal shielding, like
aluminium foil, which is easily detectable by a radar like microwave beam of
another frequency. I think a determined experimental RF lab would be able to
find some sort of method??

Of course, the smugglers will engage in counter methods, once a method is
found to catch the smuggled drugs.

It can be used on many other drugs as well,.

------
thread_id
@aurizon. That's a very intresting idea. My thought on this was to use data
from opioid overdoses, opioid deaths, opioid arrests to identify goegraphic
clusters. Then isolate USPS data for parcel delivery from China to an address
that lies within the circumference of the geographic clusters. Filter on
optimizing factors and features - higher volumes and occupants of those
addresses that are known to be associated to illegal drugs (prior arrests
etc.). Then investigate those packages.

